# Major Brake Drum Help Needed



## peplow (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi all,
Ive got a major problem. Got a new set of rear brake shoes and was following the haynes manual as it said and as it predicted, the drum was binding on the shoes and had made groves, preventing the drum from coming off. Now the book says spin the hub round till you see the self tightening mechanism and move it, now it only goes in one way and I assumed it would get to the end position and release fully back, this is not the case and so the shoes are now fully binding on the drum. How do I release the mechanism of get the hub off as ive done exactly as the manual says? Anybody has this problem or knows how to fix?


----------

